# how to - airtel gprs - ubuntu 7.04 - nokia 3230 data cable



## Ratnadeep (Sep 22, 2008)

hello friends,

I m trying to connect to airtel gprs via nokia 3230 and data cable.
ubuntu - 7.04
After giving the command ' sudo wvdial ', it dials my number from the my phone(seen on phone display)

my wvdial.conf file is as follows -



> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1, "IP","airtelgprs.com"
> ...


 
and giving the command as ' sudo wvdial ' following message comes -



> rtdp@rtdp-desktop:~$ sudo wvdial
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...




that bolded part goes on repeating afterwards.

please help me connect it  

thanx.


----------



## sganesh (Sep 22, 2008)

The same problem is used to get when there is network congestion in AIRTEL server,After some times it gets connected,Before issuing command wvdial,Always check, is it possible to browse in mobile handset or not? U can use operamini browser for ur mobile,Go To Menu-->Tools-->Settings-->Network Setup,By this way u can confirm the net connectivity thro ur mobile!

 ----------------------------------------------------------------- 
AIRTEL GPRS---W300---Ubuntu 8.04


----------



## Ratnadeep (Sep 22, 2008)

i am able to connect to net via mobile or via xp too but still can't connect in ubuntu.
This is first time i am installing something in a linux.
Please help me.


----------

